# What is the one MAC brush that you can't live without and why?



## cocodivatime (Jun 14, 2008)

I have to say that its my 224 brush.  I reach for it every single day.

I had one for years and didnt know how to properly use it so it just sat.  Then I discovered how to use it and I cannot live without it.  I love that brush.  

So what's everyone else's fave??  Don't cheat.  I know its hard but pick ONE


----------



## red (Jun 14, 2008)

239, 272, 266


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *red* 

 
_239, 272, 266_

 

Hey no fair, you gotta pick *ONE*.   LOL


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 14, 2008)

239 probably
imo its the best for packing on color... if I could only have one brush it would be that one.


----------



## mena22787 (Jun 14, 2008)

187. hands down.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 14, 2008)

187......(lol 3 characters is too short so i needed to extend it)


----------



## ritchieramone (Jun 14, 2008)

I use my 316 every single day. I know it's not intended for concealer, but that's what I use it for and I couldn't do without it.


----------



## red (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_Hey no fair, you gotta pick *ONE*.   LOL
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I picked one ... one of each 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... ok if i had to pick just one, it would be the 272 because its great for application and blending


----------



## sofabean (Jun 14, 2008)

the 187!!!!!!! i LOVE this brush because it's so dense and can be used for liquids and powders


----------



## glamdoll (Jun 14, 2008)

Damn!

for eyes 217 I have 3 of them. 

and for face 187. I just started loving it recently! lol


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jun 14, 2008)

for eyes 239 because its a really easy tool to use

for face 187 because its the perfect stippling brush..

but id rather have the 187


----------



## Sanayhs (Jun 14, 2008)

The 217. I could do my entire face with just the 217 if I had to.


----------



## Hilly (Jun 14, 2008)

224, 217, 239


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jun 14, 2008)

228 
Its so cute and little but it does an amazing job for crease work and applying paint; I think I love it more than my 219


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 14, 2008)

Well....if I had to pick just one it would be the 188.  It works for foundation, powder, and blush.


----------



## toby_is_cute (Jun 15, 2008)

I love my 227!!! It is so great for blending and highlight colors.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_I have to say that its my 224 brush. I reach for it every single day.

I had one for years and didnt know how to properly use it so it just sat. Then I discovered how to use it and I cannot live without it. I love that brush. 

So what's everyone else's fave?? Don't cheat. I know its hard but pick ONE
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
this was teh first brush I ever bought bc the MA told me it was the best for applying e/s... then i tried and tried and tried and realized that there was no way this was going to apply e/s the way I wanted it-- now what do YOU use it for because it just sits for me-- sometimes i used it to blend but otherwise it sits.


----------



## nunu (Jun 16, 2008)

*213*  Best brush to apply eyeshadow to the lid!!
then comes the 224.

I _hardly_ use the 239_._


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 16, 2008)

my 217 its the best for blending.... I need another 217 as much as I use my one...


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jun 16, 2008)

187 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I adore this brush !! I use it for liquids and powders


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jun 16, 2008)

217 for blending!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Jun 18, 2008)

the 217 taught me all i need to know about e/s

i could not be without it now, i use it everyday


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 18, 2008)

Without a doubt, my 222.  I can't do my eyes without it


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 18, 2008)

I go through periods. Right now it's my 252.


----------



## TDoll (Jun 18, 2008)

239...you can do any eye look with this...It's amazing
and of course, the 187 for powder or liquid foundations


----------



## ilorietta (Jun 18, 2008)

217 for eyes....187 for face!


----------



## QueenEmB (Jun 18, 2008)

deffo my 239


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jun 18, 2008)

1st would be the 187 and second would be the 217


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_I have to say that its my 224 brush. I reach for it every single day.

I had one for years and didnt know how to properly use it so it just sat. Then I discovered how to use it and I cannot live without it. I love that brush. 

So what's everyone else's fave?? Don't cheat. I know its hard but pick ONE
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_this was teh first brush I ever bought bc the MA told me it was the best for applying e/s... then i tried and tried and tried and realized that there was no way this was going to apply e/s the way I wanted it-- now what do YOU use it for because it just sits for me-- sometimes i used it to blend but otherwise it sits._

 


At first I used if strictly for blending.  Blends like I can't describe.  Pefect!

One time i had an MA do my eyes and when I left the store my husband asked what happened to my face.  LOL. 

When we got in the car I broke out my makeup bag and 224 brush and blended blended blended and it looked great.  love that brush.  The MA just didnt blend properly.

 I also use it to apply a wash of color to the area between my crease and brow bone "my background color"

Really you should give it a try.  Its an amazing brush.  HTH


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 18, 2008)

My 217 may as well be my right hand.


----------



## mrslisettecg (Jun 18, 2008)

I would have to agree with many of the ladies and say my 217, love it!!


----------



## alwaysbella (Jun 18, 2008)

For the eyes the *217,* and after that one my 266

For the face the 187 brush!!


----------



## aeroSOUL (Jun 18, 2008)

if i could only have 1 brush i'd pick the 168...everyone looks a lot better with countoring. i can do my eyes fine with my fingers, haha.


----------



## breathless (Jun 19, 2008)

eyes is 239.
face is 187.


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 19, 2008)

Okay this is really tough but I'm going to go with #217 Blending Brush. It's so soft and versatile. I love it >_<

My runner up is my #266SE small angled brush from the Patternmaker basic brush set. Nothing makes my brows shape up like that brush does.


----------



## Deirdre (Jun 19, 2008)

Geez, I'm wanting a 217 brush, now.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For me, it's the 272, I find it very versatile: it's fluffy(ish), it has a narrow part for creasework, and the corners of the eye, and a broad part for application and blending.  I have used it many times to apply the entire eye (exclusive of liner).


----------



## Susanne (Jun 19, 2008)

The 224 for blending my eyes.

The 187 for applying foundation and blending blush.


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jun 20, 2008)

#187 brush because I'm a makeup clutz and it makes my blush application perfect & natural looking everytime


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 20, 2008)

Honestly, my fave brush is my 242. No, it's probably not the most amazing brush in the world, but it's great for lid work. It makes all my eyeshadow colors look more vibrant, and I just love it. I want the 252 now since it's just a bigger version, LOL


----------



## bebs (Jun 20, 2008)

I will have to say my 213 brush for eyes
then 187 for foundation
210 for eyeliner


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 21, 2008)

LOL.  I think its hillarious how so many of you can't commit to picking just *one* brush.  LOL

Everyone needs a runner up
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Pick one brush people.  Willpower.  LOL.


----------



## kimmainguyen (Jun 22, 2008)

217 & 187! can't live without it.. i have 3 powder brushes but i always seem to pick to up the 187, it just picks up the right amout of powder


----------



## Ninjette (Jun 22, 2008)

My 217.  You can do ANYTHING with the 217! I definitely couldn't live with out it. Its great for crease work, highlighting, even for putting certain kinds of base on your lids.


----------



## elisaveta (Jun 23, 2008)

187! I use this daily and gives me the airbrushed look what I'm try to get. It's very good with mineral makeup too and feels so fine on my skin. Just love it.  (Second, not far from 187 comes 217 and 242 then...)


----------



## coconuts04963 (Jun 24, 2008)

I cant pick just one! 224, 217, 266, 129 are all used daily!


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Jun 24, 2008)

The 217. It can do a whole eye look from concealer, to applying, and blending out. It was also my first MAC brush and my most used one.


----------



## Summer (Jun 24, 2008)

hmmm, this is a hard one. But, I will say the 217


----------



## MACa6325xi (Jun 24, 2008)

Right now, this week, this month, I can't live without my 136 brush for face and 227 for eyes. I love my 136 for a light sweep of blot powder/blush/MSF for the summer months. I had to bring out the 227 for that light placement of shadow and brow highlight. It's so soft and my old eyes really need something soft these days.


----------



## magia (Aug 1, 2008)

I would choose 239, because it's so great packing colour. It works great with pigments, it's only brush which works so well with piggies!


----------



## nana2552 (Aug 17, 2008)

I have to agree with _MACa6325x
I Love the 136 for patting on my blush...great control.
_


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Aug 17, 2008)

i would have to pick the 266. it changed my lining skills dramatically.


----------



## milk_tea (Aug 17, 2008)

mac 239, its very good at packing on color to lids


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mena22787* 

 
_187. hands down._

 
Amen to this.  I don't know how I applied powder foundations before this brush!  Brilliant, brilliant.


----------



## matsubie (Aug 18, 2008)

187, 217 and 224 have changed my life


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Aug 18, 2008)

224, then comes 187


----------



## tmarisco (Aug 18, 2008)

This is an easy one: the 217.

I spent a lot of time trying to find dupes for MAC brushes for a friend of mine. I was able to find reasonable dupes for every brush that I find useful (from either coastal scents or paint brushes) EXCEPT this brush.


----------



## elenasimona (Aug 19, 2008)

The 213. Mainly because it's one of two MAC brushes I own, but I really love how it makes my eyeshadow application much softer


----------



## lexiesupagirl (Aug 19, 2008)

217... i love it! its the best for blending in my crease


----------



## Heiaken (Aug 19, 2008)

242, it's the firts brush I bought and I must say that I'm still in love wiht it. It's the best brush for packing on colour in pigments and I really like it for e/s too. I recently got the 239 too, but I really like the 242 too more wiht pigments.


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Sep 14, 2008)

Only one is very hard... hum I think I must say the 272 ... love it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can put eyeshadow where I whant it, pack pigment.. highlighting...


----------



## lucyh (Sep 15, 2008)

Definitely the 187...don't know how I ever lived without it


----------



## -moonflower- (Sep 15, 2008)

119  brush


----------

